# Cracked Tuff Ones Chassis repair help?



## Drakenator (Jan 29, 2010)

I received a Tuff ones chassis in an ebay lot. When it arrived I found that it was cracked in the rear from the crown gear area to the end near the rear screw. In other words it goes all the way through.

What adhesive would work for this? Someone mentioned JB Weld but wasn't sure. 

I know, it's a simple question. But I don't want to make it worse by using the wrong adhesive. 

What have you all used to repair cracked chassis? Super Glue, Epoxy, JB Weld??? the list goes on I'm sure.

I can provide a picture later if needed.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i imagine any plastic safe glue would work,like ca or something similar.just dont get any in the drive train!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used plastic epoxy to glue new pickup numbs (cut a piece out of an old chassis and bond it to the broken chassis) and it seems to work and can be filed and sanded. Can't remember the brand.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

If it's just a crack (and not a missing chunk), thin cyanoacrylate (superglue) sounds like the ticket. 

Flush out the crack, if you can, with lighter fluid or alcohol, to get rid of any oil, let dry and spring it open just slightly to let the superglue run into it, press together and hold while wiping the liquid off the outside surfaces with tissue. 

-- D


----------



## Drakenator (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. No chunks missing and the crack is spreadable. I will look at cleaning it up and getting it super glued tonight. Perhaps it will run consistently after it cures overnight.

For now it seems to lose traction easily even after cleaning tires. So I'm thinking the rear end is too loose for it to settle down and grip. I wouldn't say it is hopping but it is squirrelly for sure.


----------

